# Not So Good Vibrations



## Chhcope (Aug 20, 2012)

I am asking for help with my little sister's 2009 Sentra. It is a base model. I'm not well versed in these cars so please let me know what you need to answer my question and I will get it for you. I know it has a 4 cylinder and I want to say it is a 2.0. The car is equipped with an automatic transmission as well. 65000 miles. Here is my problem. 

I took her car out of town on a trip recently to save gas, the car runs well, except if it is in gear and I have my foot on the brake (not moving) the car shakes. It fells almost like the Idle is low, but it is not, the engine seems to be physically shaking. In park and neutral it is solid and idles well. I am leaning towards a motor mount, only because it seems to only shake when under stress, or torque when the engine engages the transmission. 

Some secondary symptoms I believe are the vehicle shaking under acceleration, this is not a constant issue it only shakes sometimes. Also, I noticed sometimes when I let off the accelerator there will be a clunk and/or chirp sound. 

So my question is, does this sound like the motor mounts, and if so, where are they and how hard are they to change?


----------



## Chhcope (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys! I appreciate all your input. I'm going to go with what I originally thought, I don't know what I would have done without this great forum. Everyone is so eager to assist. Once I get it figured out and fixed I probably won't bother letting anyone here know seeing as no one could care less.


----------

